# Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)



## casi04 (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo da ich neu hier im Forum bin und schon einige sehr interessante Beiträge gelesen habe möchte ich nun auch um Hilfe bzw. ein paar Tpps bitten.
Wer kann mir in Holland (Zeeland)evtl. ein paar gute stellen zum Angeln sagen bzw. auf was man um diese Jahreszeit so geht?


----------



## Stealth (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

kommt stark drauf an wie du angeln möchtest. in der brandung könntest du an den richtigen stellen Seezunge, wittling, Flundern, und dergleichen erwischen mit der spinnangel vom ufer aus wirst du fast ausschließlich auf Wolfsbarsch treffen. wann und wo bist du denn?


----------



## casi04 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Das hört sich doch schonmal sehr gut an, ich wollte eigentlich mal alles ausprobieren.
Bin vom 11.07-20.07 in Bruinisse.


----------



## totaler Spinner (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

In Brunisse hast du das Grevelingen und die Zijpe vor der Tür. Im Grevelingen (Salzwassersee ohne Tide) gibt es Aal, Plattfisch, Forelle, im Westen am Damm auch Hering und Hornhecht. Der Erfolg beim angeln ist nicht so berauschend, außer an der Fischschleuse am Damm wenn die Heringe kommen. Für die Heringe ist es eigentlich schon was zu späht aber einen versuch wert. Auf der anderen Seite ist die Nordsee mit Seebarsch, Hornhecht, Makrele, Seezunge, Wittling, usw. Ist aber beides ca. 25km von Brunisse entfernt. 
Die Zijpe ist ein Arm der Oosterschelde mit bis zu 3,60m Tidenhub. In der Oosterschelde gibt es fast alle Nordseefisch und es wird dort besser gefangen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es vor Brunisse aussieht. 
Bis zum Volkerak sind es keine 10 km, dort hast du Süßwasser mit allen dazugehörigen Fischen. 
Aber egal wo du in Brunisse angelst, ich kann dir sagen was du am meisten fängst: Krebse!|supergri


----------



## casi04 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Vielen dank,#6 ich werde es auf jeden fall mal am Damm versuchen,habe auch im Netz schon einiges hierüber gelesen.
Naja mir ist die Entfernung ja eigentlich egal nur habe ich meine bessere Hälfte dabei:c,ich weiß nicht was sie sagt wenn ich wider jeden Tag auf Tour bin|krach:!!!


----------



## totaler Spinner (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Nimm sie mit, am Damm gibst einen wirklich riesengroßen Strand, nur einige 100m von den „Hot Spots“ entfernt, dagegen kannst die paar Meter Sand bei Brunisse vergessen.:vik:


----------



## casi04 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Ich werde es mal vorschlagen,hoffe das Wetter spielt mit!!!

Kannst du mir evtl. noch nen Laden für Köder usw. entfehlen??
Bin jetzt schon gespannt was dort so läuft!?


----------



## Stealth (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

na die forellen im grevelingen kannste getrost vergessen sind praktisch garnicht vorhanden habe in 16 jahren eine einzige gefangen und die hatte 6cm


----------



## totaler Spinner (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Ich mein in Brunisse gibt es zumindest einen Laden wo man Zeeaas kaufen kann,ich meine in Hafennähe, ansonsten fahr nach Zierikzee, in der kleinen Innenstadt findest du mehrere gute Angelläden wo du alles kriegst was das Herz begehrt. Außerdem ist Zierikzee eins der schönsten Städtchen in Zeeland.


----------



## gimli (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*



> Kannst du mir evtl. noch nen Laden für Köder usw. entfehlen??


Frage mal nach :m

Fam. Timmer, Steinstraat 1, Bruinisse,T. 0111 - 481602, Sluitingsdag: Zondag

van Gilst, Beatrixstraat 4, Bruinisse, T. 0111 - 481564, Aas enkel verkrijgbaar op vrijdag en zaterdag. Ruim op tijd te bestellen.


----------



## casi04 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Na dann werde ich doch einfach mal in Zirikzee auf die suche nach den Geschäften machen.
Wie siht es denn in Zirikzee mit Angeln aus??
Habe auch im Netz was von NeltjeJans gelesen wisst ihr hierüber evtl. auch etwas?


----------



## Stealth (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

am neltje geht eigentlich immer was und auch ausergewöhnliche fänge (anfang des jahres kann es zu tintenfischfängen kommen und lezten sommer hat ein bekannter (einheimischer) n hai gefangen glaube n sandhai oder sowas.)

in zierikzee ist ein langer deich zur oosterschelde hin wo es gut auf wolfsbarsch geht und abends auf oben genannte brandungsfische...


----------



## casi04 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

dann werde ich wohl nochmehr zeug (nennt die Frau so) mitnehmen.
Da kann ich mit ja wohl  auf gute fänge  freuen,wenn ich das alles so les werde ich die Woch wohl nur unterwgs sein!!!!:m
Werde meine evtl. Fänge aufjedenfall hier melden,und wenns echt gut läuft könnte man ja öfters hinfahren.
Werde jedenfalls auch mein Schlauchboot :q mitnehmen.


----------



## totaler Spinner (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*



casi04 schrieb:


> Werde jedenfalls auch mein Schlauchboot :q mitnehmen.



Ich weiß nicht was für ein Schlauchboot du hast und wie ernst du es meinst, wenn’s aber keinen starken Motor hat und du keine Erfahrung mit Gezeitengewässern, bleib damit der Nordsee und der Oosterschelde fern. Dort hast du Gezeitenstrom bis über 7km/h.|uhoh: 
Das Grevelingen ist dagegen bei ruhigen BESTÄNDIGEN Wetter wie ne große Badewanne. Ohne Motor sollte man dort aber der Fischschleuse am Damm fern bleiben da dort zeitweise Wasser in die Nordsee gespült wird.
Und tu dir noch einen Gefallen: erwarte dort nicht zu viel, manchmal läufst gut, manchmal so la la, und manchmal gar nicht.


----------



## casi04 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Mit dem Schlauchboot (Paddelboot) das war mehr scherz,aber evtl. kann ich mir ja irgendwo n Bötchen leihen.
Werde jedenfalls nichts unversucht lassen. Bin jetzt schon gespannt wie es läuft,wenn man Wetter.com glauben kann ist ja nur "tolles" Wetter:v! Naja wir werden sehen.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

...diesmal kann man wetter.com glauben, habe heute morgen noch mit einem Bekannten von mir in Zierikzee telefoniert. Wind 4-5bft. aus West, in Böen bis 6bft. .Gefangen wird zur Zeit auch sehr schlecht, das mit dem Bootfahren kannst du getrost vergessen, Oosterschelde: Wellen bis 1,20m.

Hoffentlich ändert sich das bald...

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## casi04 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Na dann kann ich mich ja auf was gfasst machen!!!!! 
Sch.....e !!!!!!
Ich werde es jedenfalls versuchen in der hoffnung auf gute Fänge und Wetter besserung!


----------



## Snufs (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Hallo bin neu hier im Forum und habe keine Angelerfahrung.
Mit welchen Montagen sollte man denn bei Neltje jaans angeln gehen. Mache hier schon mal Urlaub und würde es gerne mal mit angeln probieren.


----------



## casi04 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Hallo, ersteinmal danke für die guten Tipps !!!!
Konnte im leider vergangenen Urlaub einige schöne Fischlein verhaften (haben sehr gut geschmekt).:m


----------



## tobi79 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Dann Petri!!
Und was hast du gefangen?


----------



## casi04 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland)*

Es waren ein paar Makrelen und Barsche an der Schleuse und drei Platte vom Strand aus,mehr währe zwar nicht schlecht gewesen aber jeden Tag Fisch muß auch nicht sein zudem war die Truhe auch schon gut belegt.
Werde aber ende August die nächste Tour starten, dann evtl. mal mit nem Boot mitfahren und sehen was das so bringt? Solange werde ich mich mit VAter Rhein begnügen.


----------

